# Fehler: Fortschrittsanzeige verschwindet nicht



## Maladin (5. März 2008)

In der Pluginverwaltung fiel mir auf, das bei Veränderungen mit anschliessendem "Übernehmen" die Fortschrittsanzeige nicht wieder erlischt. Sie verschwindet höchstens in den Hintergrund. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sie bleibt so lange sichtbar, bis BLASC, mit "OK" oder "Abbrechen" in den Tray geschickt wird.

/wink Milay


----------

